# choose LCD TV for me micromax or philips



## int86 (Jul 21, 2015)

Help me to choose amonge following TVs for me:

Micromax one:
*paytm.com/shop/p/micromax-3...-tv-hd-ready-LARMICROMAX-32AAKSH23161D7F892B7

Philips one:
*paytm.com/shop/p/philips-32pfl3938-32-inch-led-tv-hd-ready-LARPHILIPS-32PFJMD45072D8B25D95

videocone :
*paytm.com/shop/p/videocon-v...d-tv-full-hd-LARVIDEOCON-VJUNAVE57302C37F9A70

kindly help me fast as offer will end.

USB connectivity is must.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Philips 32PFL3938 32 Inch LED TV (HD Ready) is better than the above 2.


----------



## int86 (Jul 21, 2015)

one local shop wala told me that philips tv are made by videocon india only


----------



## ankushv (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes , I have 3 Philips LCD TVs . One was old about 5+ years made by Philips India . The other two less than 2 years old made by Videocon . It said so on the box . Shipped from their Aurangabad factory .


----------



## int86 (Jul 21, 2015)

should I go for toshiba TV *paytm.com/shop/p/toshiba-32l2400ze-32-inch-led-tv-hd-ready-LARTOSHIBA-32L2NAVE5730291D79E14


----------



## thekillinggunner (Jul 21, 2015)

Yup man these offers are jawdroping!! Paytm is working hard to get into the e commerce business


----------

